# Overrated movies



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Movies that everyone seems to exalt on high, but you personally don't care for, or you just don't think is as great as everyone hypes it up to be. Though it should be self-explanatory, this is all merely opinion, so don't get mad. This is also personal experience, so don't go ape if someone mentions something that may have gotten a high score on Rotten Tomatoes, etc.

I'll start with Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith.

Now, I bring this up, only because I was talking with some friends about Star Wars when some douche comes up and talks about how the Original Trilogy is inferior to the Prequel Trilogy, primarily Episode III. I assume he prioritized III because it was the darkest film in said trilogy.

And yes, I'm ripping off PaperAngel's thread.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

In before Pulp Fiction


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

There will be Blood.


Worst movie of our generation masquerading as one of the best.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

I wonder what will be placed as more overrated, the Coen Bros films or Tarantino's.  I give it 2 pages till it becomes a flame fest over those two


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Also overrate: No Country for old Men.

Kinda slow, especially toward the end.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 1, 2011)

2001: A Space Odyssey. 
Stanley Kubrick may be a freaking genius, but dear GOD how much I hate this film. I know it's meant to be artistic, and I can enjoy slow paced films, but waiting 3-5 minutes for someone to walk down a freaking hill is just ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Blade Runner.

Now, I loved this movie, and it's awesome in almost every single way, but this movie is by no stretch of the imagination 'perfect'. The romance doesn't really make much sense, and the plot of the film could have been easily resolved if they had just stopped producing Replicants that looked like people and with artificial intelligence.


----------



## eHav (Jun 1, 2011)

The tree of life. Read reviews and stuff about it, how it was a great movie yadda yadda, went to see it and god damn worst movie i've seen in a looong time.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2011)

You were at Cannes?


----------



## eHav (Jun 1, 2011)

it's in the cinemas here in portugal already, even my most pseudo-intelectual friends were like "damn wth did i just watch"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Titanic was overrated as well.

Now, it's been a long time since I've seen it, but not only was it an hour and a half too long, but most of the movie is dedicated to the bland relationship between DiCaprio and Winslet's characters. I couldn't get into their romance because it was played up to be true love, but it appeared to be pretty physical to me. Definitely not something that you would hold dear as the most precious moment of your life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

The Notebook is overrated as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2011)

Inglourious Basterds, dumb fucking movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds wasn't great. It was good, but it wasn't great. I'll give you that.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of the Coens bros movies,but Miller's Crossing is probably the best movie to come out in the 90s and their finest work,it is most certainly not overrated


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with who ever mentioned "The Titanic". 

Uhm, "Avatar" & "The Hurt Locker" are doodoo movies. "The King's Speech" wasn't any thing exceptional either.

For some old school love, I'm not a fan of "King Kong (1935)", "The Bride of Frankeinstein" (which a lot of people say is better than the first one, I disagree), "Batman" (1989) & "Jason and the Argonauts" (though the scene where Jason fights skeletons is awesome). 



Ziko said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> Stanley Kubrick may be a freaking genius, but dear GOD how much I hate this film. I know it's meant to be artistic, and I can enjoy slow paced films, but waiting 3-5 minutes for someone to walk down a freaking hill is just ridiculous.



:ho I think that's my favorite movie, the pacing is bad though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with Avatar as well as Jason and the Argonauts, though I found both enjoyable in their own rights.

I haven't even made it through a whole sitting of 2001, the pacing is so awful.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There will be Blood.
> 
> 
> Worst movie of our generation masquerading as one of the best.



I agree that the movie is overrated but the movie is still really good. It's just way too slow and long.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 1, 2011)

Waltz With Bashir.
Ohh i know it was deep and the realistic animation stuff was very nicely done. Im sure it deserved all those awards and praise it got.
 But I just couldn't get into the story, I didnt really feel for the characters and it left me rather sort of  feeling.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2011)

Avatar, No Country for Old Men, several movies by Tim Burton or Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

What movies by Quentin Tarantino are overrated? I don't remember anyone raving over Inglorious Bastards, alot of people thought it was meh or just good.

Jackie Brown, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, and Kill Bill all deserve praise.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2011)

The Black Swan

We get it. Bitches be trippin'.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> What movies by Quentin Tarantino are overrated? I don't remember anyone raving over Inglorious Bastards, alot of people thought it was meh or just good.
> 
> Jackie Brown, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, and Kill Bill all deserve praise.



I know people who jizz themselves over anything that has his name on it.  Some of his movies are great but I find few of them live up to the hype people give them.

Deathproof made me want to send hate mail.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2011)

That is because his movies *ARE* that good.

Threads like this have become so predictable that I feel there isn't any point to them anymore. Plus you can never tell how much of something is Overrated and how much of something is a single person not liking and being upset that people do not share their viewpoint.

I mean just dropping the name of a movie has no weight if that is all you are doing. Also kinda funny but it seems the slower paced a movie gets the more likely it is to show up in this thread.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I know people who jizz themselves over anything that has his name on it.  Some of his movies are great but I find few of them live up to the hype people give them.
> 
> Deathproof made me want to send hate mail.


Who the fuck raved over Grindhouse? 

Shit was horrible. You must have a mental defect to love or even like that movie.

And that's a fact, not even an opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> I agree that the movie is overrated but the movie is still really good. It's just way too slow and long.


It had its moments, but overall I didn't like it. I wasn't really interested in the characters at all, and I feel that was the driving force of the movie.


Adonis said:


> The Black Swan
> 
> We get it. Bitches be trippin'.



That movie was overrated in more than a couple of ways. Highly disappointing.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

I downloaded Black Swan 4 months ago and still haven't watched it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Who the fuck raved over Grindhouse?
> 
> Shit was horrible. You must have a mental defect to love or even like that movie.
> 
> And that's a fact, not even an opinion.



Death Proof is an amazing film, Planet Terror was pretty meh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> What movies by Quentin Tarantino are overrated? I don't remember anyone raving over Inglorious Bastards, alot of people thought it was meh or just good.
> 
> Jackie Brown, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, and Kill Bill all deserve praise.



Kill Bill is doodoo, especially Volume 2. I thought Jackie Brown was really boring as well.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 1, 2011)

transformers 2


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Kill Bill is doodoo, especially Volume 2. I thought Jackie Brown was really boring as well.



Thank you!

Kill Bill couldn't win me over during my weeaboo "OMG KATANAS!" phase.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Kill Bill is doodoo, especially Volume 2. I thought Jackie Brown was really boring as well.





Adonis said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Kill Bill couldn't win me over during my weeaboo "OMG KATANAS!" phase.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c[/url][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

Godfather for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree.

Good movie, but too long, and definitely not the best ever made, in my opinion.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 1, 2011)

-Inception(Matrix re-make)
-Battlefield Los Angeles(Independence Day re-make without Will Smith)
-The Lord of the Rings Trilogy(Game of Thrones shows how classics are done)


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

Also agreeing with Avatar.

It was a good movie, but god was it overhyped.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2011)

Avatar,No Country for Old Men,Blade Runner, and Independence Day .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2011)

The Original Star Wars Trilogy

I dont think there even good for 70's movies


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait, wait.

W-what.

WHAT.


----------



## Jena (Jun 2, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is because his movies *ARE* that good.
> 
> Threads like this have become so predictable that I feel there isn't any point to them anymore. Plus you can never tell how much of something is Overrated and how much of something is a single person not liking and being upset that people do not share their viewpoint.
> 
> I mean just dropping the name of a movie has no weight if that is all you are doing. Also kinda funny but it seems the slower paced a movie gets the more likely it is to show up in this thread.


Then...don't come into this thread? 



Zen-aku said:


> The Original Star Wars Trilogy
> 
> I dont think there even good for 70's movies


YOU SICKEN ME
No, it's ok to have differing opinions.

Gladiator. Bland generic action movie that people love the crap out of for some reason.


----------



## Xion (Jun 2, 2011)

The Departed.

Better movies were out that year for sure.



Taleran said:


> That is because his movies *ARE* that good.
> 
> Threads like this have become so predictable that I feel there isn't any point to them anymore. Plus you can never tell how much of something is Overrated and how much of something is a single person not liking and being upset that people do not share their viewpoint.
> 
> I mean just dropping the name of a movie has no weight if that is all you are doing. Also kinda funny but it seems the slower paced a movie gets the more likely it is to show up in this thread.



Deathproof was really boring (though sort of interesting if you're a dialog masochist). Planet Terror was Rodriguez I believe and was great.

Inglourious Basterds was a masterpiece!

Kill Bill was absolutely ground-breaking and aesthetically stunning.

Pulp Fiction was really good and so was Reservoir Dogs.

Tarantino isn't perfect and he has a style, but damn does he entertain and not in the trashy action Michael Bay way either.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Godfather for me.




I agree, although I loved the story and it's characters,  good GOD was it long!! 


Here is one movie that I think is overrated:

1. Titanic.

I'm sorry, but that movie should've been about a huge moment in history, and the REAL people who lived it.  I hate it when epic hitorical events such as that, get stupid irrelevant love stories added in that had nothing to do with anything, just to make it more "interesting".  

Celine Dion sucks too.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> Then...don't come into this thread?



I may not find much merit in these threads but that doesn't mean I do not enjoy the posts. Populist entertainment is *never* as good as something that is divisive. So I think certain things have to show up in threads like this because only really great movies have strong hate aimed at them.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought Titanic was a great movie. But that person (Who I don't feel like quoting because I'm lazy) is completely right with saying that threads like these are predictable pretty much all the popular movies are going to get mentioned here and most people aren't going to even justify their why they think those movies are overrated. 

I remember when I watched Titanic for the first time I thought the plot-line was great (Don't say it's cliche the movie was made in 1997). The actors, Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet, were good. They fit their roles perfectly. The graphics (I'm not good with movie terminology, sorries) were good also. The action in the movie was good also and by the end of the movie I was stunned. It's one of the movies I won't forget that I watched.

I also think the problem is when you hear that the movie is by James Cameron or Quentin Tarantino you expect that the movie is going to be really great and if the movie doesn't match your expectations you'll immediately say it's shit.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> -Inception(Matrix re-make)
> -Battlefield Los Angeles(Independence Day re-make without Will Smith)
> *-The Lord of the Rings Trilogy*(Game of Thrones shows how classics are done)





Zen-aku said:


> The Original Star Wars Trilogy
> 
> I dont think there even good for 70's movies





Jena said:


> Gladiator. Bland generic action movie that people love the crap out of for some reason.



There is no God.

I weep for humanity.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 2, 2011)

Titanic,Departed,The Kings Speech. Movies that should not have won oscars.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 2, 2011)

About Schmidt (sad and depressing - felt 40 years older afterwards)
Chicago ($300 million and 6 Oscars including Best Picture?!) 
Dawn of the Dead (1978 version - not scary, not exciting, not well acted)
Marley & Me (simple/dull story that grips dog lovers with it's cheap tricks)
Star Wars: A New Hope (as great as it is, George Lucas' ineptitude for writing dialogue really shines through)
The Usual Suspects (twist ending is great but doesn't make a great movie)
Top Gun (cheesy, homo-erotic story that banked $300 million)


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Finding Nemo.

I said it.


----------



## Sann (Jun 2, 2011)

Well the only one I can think of is Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
I waited sooo long for this final movie which completed the saga but yeah...well. Haiden's acting was beyond terrible. He and Natalie hadn't any chemistry and I hated how the story, which was so brilliant and after episode 1 & 2 had so much potential was used by George Lucas. 
I think the movie could have been done better. A lot! For instance the way Patme died. Somehow it wasn't a bad idea to let her die because she lost the will to live but on the other hand it was somehow weird. To quick, to...don't know. It didn't feel right.
Also didn't like the battle between Anikan and Obi Wan. Not the idea itself but the location. The whole lava thing was too much show, unnecessary and distracted from the fight

Really I can't name it exactly why I think this movie is overrated. Guess there a lot of pieces that come together and the expectations where so high. Maybe that's why


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Finding Nemo.
> 
> I said it.



Thats a bit blasphemous don't ya think?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Sann said:


> Haiden's acting was beyond terrible.


I think Hayden's acting was good. Passable at least, based off of the material he was given.



> He and Natalie hadn't any chemistry


Again, I blame this on the material given. 



> and I hated how the story, which was so brilliant and after episode 1 & 2 had so much potential was used by George Lucas.


The story stopped being brilliant when the opening scroll started rolling for Episode I if you ask me.



> I think the movie could have been done better. A lot! For instance the way Padme died. Somehow it wasn't a bad idea to let her die because she lost the will to live but on the other hand it was somehow weird.


It's weird because we didn't really see any love between Padme and Anakin. We just heard about it.



> To quick, to...don't know. It didn't feel right.
> Also didn't like the battle between Anikan and Obi Wan. Not the idea itself but the location. The whole lava thing was too much show, unnecessary and distracted from the fight


The fight looked cool, but it lacked the emotional depth it was trying to portray because the bond between Anakin and Obi-Wan was never developed well.



> Really I can't name it exactly why I think this movie is overrated. Guess there a lot of pieces that come together and the expectations where so high. Maybe that's why


Seeing as how it still holds an 80% on Rotten Tomatoes I have to agree with you there. There's no reason why this should have a higher rating than Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 2, 2011)

Inception. Its a good movie, theres nothing bad about it (except that stupid horn music constantly playing), but for what it is, i feel it is way overrated. It didnt change my life, my world wasnt completely turned inside out by it. The way alot of people go on about it makes it sound like jesus returning.

Splice was overrated. It seemed pretty well recieved by the critics and stuff, but really i thought the storyline was awful, the characters were horrible and the shock factor was not shocking at all.

I think Tarrantino himself is overrated, rather than his movies.
I love his films, but even i will admit, they are all very similar. Theres always that "talking about everyday problems" dialogue during some extreme violence scene or whatever, theres always old skool music from the early 70s (which is always cool, but dude, he uses it every movie!), theres always crazy violence, theres often samuel l jackson shouting "friend" a billion times, lots of harking back to the so called "golden age" of america.
All that stuff is fine, but the thing is, its not new anymore. There is nothing wrong with sticking to a style you are very good at (and basically invented) but it does mean that all your movies will be similar.
I would be interested to see him direct some very different style stuff, just to see what his take on it would be. 

I dont think the star wars prequels are overrated.
The phantom menace was really overhyped, but as soon as everyone saw it, everyone was raging like hell.
I very rarely hear anyone saying the prequels are masterpieces or anything.
The reason the actors were so bad in them is because they hated working with lucas and infront of endless bluescreens rather than with more substantial sets, and their lines were poorly written too.
If you watch any behind the scenes footage of what it was like, u can see they are really frustrated and unhappy and just want to punch lucas in the face.
I guess the roles payed really good, so it was worth putting up with the hell for the paycheck.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 2, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Finding Nemo.
> 
> I said it.



Smh, That movie is one of the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Is Titanic overrated? I thought the love it got is pretty much equal to the hate.

Inception. Its fanboys are some of the most annoying, patronising asshats I've talked to. Apparently if you don't think the movie is all that you're too stupid to see it's underlying profound message. Fuck off mate.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

That's not fair for the fanboys to say, as I love Inception, but it took me a couple viewings and TVTropes to completely comprehend the plot.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Inception
2001: A Space Odyssey
Life Is Beautiful
Avatar
Star Wars
Lord Of The Rings
Blade Runner
The Seventh Seal
No Country for Old Men


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Star Wars


What did you dislike about it?


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2011)

Titanic, man what a waste of time, I snuck into that shit just to see some wack titty chick getting painted and the fucking boat didn't go down till like the last 20 minutes, should of just went to school.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What did you dislike about it?



Well is bascally a average western/samurai but in the space, the story isn't bad but is nothing special, the same with the interpretations, and the prequels are incredible bored, the only decent one was the third.

This reminded me, Seven Samurais and Rashomon also overated kurosawa has better movies than those.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well is bascally a average western/samurai but in the space, the story isn't bad but is nothing special, the same with the interpretations, and the prequels are incredible bored, the only decent one was the third.
> 
> This reminded me, Seven Samurais and Rashomon also overated kurosawa has better movies than those.



Yeah, I see your point.

Speaking of Kurosawa, I just finished watching "The Hidden Fortress", and that's not a movie that deserves it's 100% RT rating. I mean, it was great, and I enjoyed it, but some of the characters were very underdeveloped, and the plot's pacing felt a bit funny in some places.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 2, 2011)

Movies by Tim Burton

Dark Knight
Inception
Inglourious Basterds
Kill Bill
Avatar
Blade Runner
The Lord of the Rings
Star Wars
The Usual Suspects
Godfather
Sin City
Donnie Darko
Indiana Jones
Fight Club
Psycho
V for Vendetta
The Incredibles


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

Bikko said:


> Movies by Tim Burton
> 
> Dark Knight
> Inception
> ...





> *Fight Club*





> *Fight Club*



FUCK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Bikko said:


> Movies by Tim Burton
> *
> Dark Knight*
> Inception
> ...


I'm curious as to what your irks were with these movies.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Bikko said:


> Godfather
> Fight Club



That's a blasphemy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

The only problem I had with The Godfather that comes to mind is it's length.

I'm sorry about complaining about movies that are long, but I struggle with sitting in one spot and watching something for almost three hours.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The only problem I had with The Godfather that comes to mind is it's length.
> 
> I'm sorry about complaining about movies that are long, but I struggle with sitting in one spot and watching something for almost three hours.



Well yes, it can be a bit tiring watching a movie for various hours, specially considering that it isn't excactly a fast paced movie, but i'm very patient with movies, even tought i have to admit i found the Godfather second movie a bit slow for moments i still enjoyed it a lot and is among my favorites movies at least the first two.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

Scarface                      .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Inception inception inception inception..and everything Nolan has ever directed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 2, 2011)

Bikko said:


> Movies by Tim Burton
> 
> Dark Knight
> Inception
> ...



Damn, what movies do you like?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

As stated earlier, I agree with the Blade Runner one being overrated, but what about everything else?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 2, 2011)

I think its the first time I've ever heard anyone rip on the entirety of Indiana Jones.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I think its the first time I've ever heard anyone rip on the entirety of Indiana Jones.



yeah 2/4 of those movies are good


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 2, 2011)

Martin Scorsese films. Most of them are terrible. The only movie I could take from him is Shutter Island ,and that was just decent.

Oh,and Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. Why does this movie have such a cult?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

You suck :|


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

Avatar who's with me?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 3, 2011)

Big monkey scrotum.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah scott pilgrim was trash.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm curious as to what your irks were with these movies.



theyre good not that great I still dont get it whats great about those movies..

Blade Runner is incredibly boring

Dark Knight is just average movie coz Heath's death gives a nice boost 600 million domestically? oh really 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Damn, what movies do you like?



The 400 Blows
Amores Perros
Stand by Me
Trainspotting
City of God
Dark City
Schindler's List
Munich
Downfall
21 Grams
Ivan's Childhood
La Promesse
L?on (it may be overrated, I love this movie as kid)
American History X
Bicycle Thieves
Memento
La Haine
This Is England
Babel
Raging Bull
The Return
M
Tropa de Elite 1 & 2
Moon
Terminator 2
I Saw The Devil
Road to Perdition
Tae Guk Gi - The Brotherhood of War
Mother
Once Were Warriors
Memories of Murder
Pandorum
Let the Right One In
Traffic
Total Recall
Taxi Driver
J.S.A.
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
Gandhi
The Thing
Minority Report
The Mist

theres more but I dont remember


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

He likes Amores Perros

all is forgiven


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually fuck that he besmirched Blade Runner :|





still pretty good list there


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

The romance in Blade Runner was dumb, and the premise was easily resolvable.

But it was good.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Blade Runner isn't great because of the story man

then again I didn't even like Blade Runner the first time I saw it, it's a movie that grows on you with subsequent revisits.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's why I still love the movie, and I'm willing to look past the somewhat lacking story and romance.


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been meaning to rewatch Blade Runner for a while now.
I watched it as a kid and _hated_ it, but I'm thinking that's because I was a kid and not because the movie was particularity terrible.

Anyway, I have to attack a beloved classic:
Pinocchio, the Disney version.

I've come to realize that I will never understand this movie. As a kid, I never really liked it. I didn't hate it, but I thought it was kind of weird and it gave me nightmares. [Particularly the donkey scene...dear god. That's still difficult to watch.] When I grew up, I disliked it more and more. I still wouldn't say that I _hate_ this movie or that it's _terrible_, but I guess I just never understood why people like it so much. It's pretty generic, especially compared to other Disney movies that came out around the same time. I mean-_Snow White_ has more depth, plot, and character development, and the entire movie is watching a domesticated twat prance around with dwarves and animals.
Not to hate on Snow White. It has a special place in my heart.

I don't know. I'm guessing that a bulk of its popularity comes from pure nostalgia, but there are better classic Disney movies to gush about, IMO. I will admit that the clocks in the beginning of the movie are awesome, though. I'd seriously rather watch an entire feature about _them_ than Pinocchio's self-brought-upon misadventures.

Oh, and as a cautionary tale: _don't read the original Pinocchio story_.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 3, 2011)

I feel like TDK is somewhat overrated. Although I feel like as time goes on people are starting to prefer  Begins.

TDK was great, it was just too long and wasn't quite as tight as begins.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread needs to be locked. Looks like some trolls up in here trying to get a reaction by talking shit about great movies with no reason why.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 3, 2011)

Inception.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Inception.



I think there's a difference between "overrated at time of release" and overrated in general. Inception, when it came out, was huge and being hailed as the bestest movie evar. Now, I feel like it's pretty adequately rated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Gone with the Wind.



Terrible movie.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Avatar. 

For the love of decent film, FUCKING AVATAR


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

The original King Kong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2011)

some of you people man

star wars.. overrated?

kill bill..overrated?


----------



## zuul (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm just gonna touch films of international standing aka American ones :

Citizen Kane. One the the most boring film I have ever watched.

All that fuss about a feaking sledge...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

SPOILER ALERT.

SPOILER ALERT.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 17, 2011)

Paranormal Activity


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2011)

zuul said:


> I'm just gonna touch films of international standing aka American ones :
> 
> Citizen Kane. One the the most boring film I have ever watched.
> 
> All that fuss about a feaking sledge...



Without Citizen Kane I'm pretty positive your favorite movie would not exist.  Just sayin


----------



## Jena (Jun 17, 2011)

zuul said:


> I'm just gonna touch films of international standing aka American ones :
> 
> Citizen Kane. One the the most boring film I have ever watched.
> 
> All that fuss about a feaking sledge...



Citizen Kane is influential mostly because of the cinematography/editing.
This is a movie that I _appreciate_ but don't like.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

Same deal with King Kong for me.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2011)

Avatar
Inception
Paranormal Activity


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2011)

People going with Gone with the Wing, King Kong, etc. need to remember that they were excellent for their time. People long long agos were stupid and primitive, give them some slack and lower your standards 

Anyway, Avatar easily takes top position for this. People committed suicide over this movie and it was crap, total annoying crap.

Dishonorable mentions include Spider-man 1 & 2, Iron Man, and Scott Pilgrim vs. the World (I was expecting so much more).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with everything you said. Except maybe Iron Man.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

*Bump.
*
Superman and Superman II are overrated.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)

Superman is not overrated, film was groundbreaking for Super hero movies.


----------



## Grape (Sep 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim is not overrated. That shit cracks me up.

Everything else...yes. I'll even agree with Spider-Man 1 and maaaaybe 2.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Superman is not overrated, film was groundbreaking for Super hero movies.



King Kong was groundbreaking for special effects, and it is overrated too.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim appeals to a very specific niche, and for those people it is a fucking fantastic movie (I'm in the niche it appeals too).

If you aren't part of the targeted niche I can see why you wouldn't like the movie though.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think people apart of a fandom have _beer goggles_ on and think it's amazing for almost no reason at all. Maybe you will be initially interested, but when alot of people are interested at once they get the impression that it's just so epic since lots of people liked it. 

Anywayz...

Star Wars is overhyped. I steered clear from the fandom and never had it pushed on me. Then I finally decided to watch the original movie.

I didn't like it at all. Acting seemed bad. Story wasn't great. Effects were bad (but excusable since it's old). Some parts just seemed silly too. I just didn't enjoy it, and I love sci-fi etc. I guess I'm not used to older sci-fi or whatever. It just seemed boring and I wasn't interested at all.

I'm thinking maybe Star Wars was unique at the time and so was interesting. But for me who grew up with all sorts of modern sci-fi things, I just found Star Wars to be outdated. I even prefer the prequels.

I like the original Star Trek though. Maybe because there is more humour to it and isn't taken as seriously. I dunno.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

The Birds is overated, is probably among the worst Hitchcock movies i have seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I
> 
> Star Wars is overhyped. I steered clear from the fandom and never had it pushed on me. Then I finally decided to watch the original movie.
> 
> ...



You i like 

But since we are on the  topic of overate sci fi, Serenity: not bad but the middle dragged oooon for ever


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

Kill Bill is overrated. Worst Tarantino movie I've seen yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I think people apart of a fandom have _beer goggles_ on and think it's amazing for almost no reason at all. Maybe you will be initially interested, but when alot of people are interested at once they get the impression that it's just so epic since lots of people liked it.
> 
> Anywayz...
> 
> ...



I won't argue against Star Wars being overhyped, although for the most part I still think that its a great series of movies.

But I have to ask, how in the fuck can you prefer the prequels? The acting and dialogue in those movies is god awful terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Grape (Sep 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I think people apart of a fandom have _beer goggles_ on and think it's amazing for almost no reason at all. Maybe you will be initially interested, but when alot of people are interested at once they get the impression that it's just so epic since lots of people liked it.



You mean like people who were fans of Scott Pilgrim before the movie? Cuz I never heard of it until the movie :S

It's hilarious. Almost everything in that movie cracks me up.

Star Wars is kind of overrated. I never liked any of them. Though if Harrison Ford wasn't in it, I might. His character is just a total douche bag... as per normal Harrison Ford roles. Still refuse to watch Indian Jones for this one reason lawl.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

can't tell if srs


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> You mean like people who were fans of Scott Pilgrim before the movie? Cuz I never heard of it until the movie :S
> 
> It's hilarious. Almost everything in that movie cracks me up.


No Scott Pilgrim doesn't fit into what I said at all.

It had a legitimate following before since it was a comic. So the fans just transferred over. But anyone who is a nerd will maybe like Scott Pilgrim. Like I loved it like I'm sure most people on this forum do to, but it's a film only nerds will love I think.

But there is no overhyping for Scott Pilgrim since most people, as in people who arn't nerds, didn't bother seeing it. I'm guessing since it did so badly money-wise.

An overrated movie would need to be something that had alot of peoople seeing it. Doesn't matter if it's great or just ok. If it makes alot of money people will assume it's good, and more people will see it, making it even more money. It's a cycle of hype and money.

I dunno. Maybe 1 aspect of a film maybe good too and it's just blown out of proportion making it seem better than it is. Star Wars was groundbreaking for it's time maybe. But it's not that great to me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

Inception, memento. a lot of chris nolan films besides the batman series and prestige

twilight


----------



## Zero-sama (Sep 8, 2011)

Avatar, Twilight and Titanic.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

> Inception, memento. a lot of chris nolan films besides the batman series and prestige



Prestige is his most overrated movie.



> King Kong was groundbreaking for special effects, and it is overrated too.



King Kong is overrated because it's a shallow piece of work, Superman was an achievement in it's field. I don't see what's overrated about it when mostly it's not that highly rated to begin with, it's just a memorable film.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

The Lost Boys, Tyler Perry movies, Minority Report, War of the Worlds [2005], and Battle Royale come to mind. I may have already said those though; didn't check.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Lost Boys, Tyler Perry movies, Minority Report, War of the Worlds [2005], and Battle Royale come to mind. I may have already said those though; didn't check.



These films were either trashed by critics or given "meh" reviews.


----------



## Guru (Sep 8, 2011)

Honestly? The God Father.

Now before I get flamed let me explain! 

I think it's a brilliant film, but I disagree with the suggestion that it's the greatest film ever made. 

In fact I don't even think it's the best in it's genre - I believe that both Goodfellas and the Godfather part 2 are superior to it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

You're right on the account of Tyler Perry, but War of the Worlds has, like, a 74% approval rating on RT.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Prestige is his most overrated movie.
> 
> 
> 
> .



it was an awesome movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

> The Lost Boys, Tyler Perry movies, Minority Report, War of the Worlds [2005], and Battle Royale come to mind. I may have already said those though; didn't check.



I think you're taking RT too seriously. War of the Worlds was trashed by most people and Minority Report isn't really overrated.



> it was an awesome movie.



It's a good movie but no where as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Lost Boys, Tyler Perry movies, Minority Report, War of the Worlds [2005], and Battle Royale come to mind. I may have already said those though; didn't check.


i don't think you know what overated means...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

Something given too much credit or hype. I'm gauging from personal experience, so I guess that's why I'm deeming what are overall not overrated movies as such.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 8, 2011)

Dark Knight & Inception

and oh, the original Starwars trilogy.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

> Martin Scorsese films. Most of them are terrible. The only movie I could take from him is Shutter Island ,and that was just decent.



Is this a troll? Shutter Island was by far one of his worst.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is this a troll? Shutter Island was by far one of his worst.



And it was still a damn decent film.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 8, 2011)

Scorsese doesn't have much variety when it comes to his film topics, but Taxi Driver is a classic!

Casablanca is the most overrated romantic film of all time!

Find me a romantic film better than Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2011)

> Martin Scorsese films. Most of them are terrible. The only movie I could take from him is Shutter Island ,and that was just decent.



 Which khunt wrote this?


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

GoodFellas and Taxi Driver > Sucking Island. And these are probably his best movies.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

I like Raging Bull more than Goodfellas


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2011)

Best Scorsese movie is The King of Comedy.  Worst is Cape Fear.

I'm very curious to see how Hugo turns out.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

Worst Scorsese movie for me is Mean Streets, the movie was boring as hell, though it was one of his first movies so is somehow is understandable.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

What Mean Streets the worst?

you're crazy 

and interesting choice Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Typical choice but best would be between Raging Bull and Taxi Driver. Worst idk probably Gangs of New York or Shutter Island.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> and oh, the original Starwars trilogy.


Lucas is fucking it up lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Is Lucas devoid of any new ideas? Why doesn't he just fucking let go and do something else.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2011)

The Matrix trilogy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The Matrix trilogy.



You could only call the first one considerign how much people shit on the sequels [Revolutions deserves it but Reloaded is underrated if any thing]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You could only call the first one considerign how much people shit on the sequels [Revolutions deserves it but Reloaded is underrated if any thing]



Then I should've been more specific, the sequels seem overrated to me. The 1st was well, the beginning of the franchise so it should get a pass. Its simply that I never really cared about them as a whole and I am still indifferent towards them.


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2011)

From RL experience: The Notebook

I'm not saying that I don't like this movie, but christ almighty it's blown out of proportion. Everyone with ovaries (or metaphysical ovaries) is required to love this film and bow down in its glorious romanticism and story telling prowess, but I just don't think it's _that_ good. It entertained me [the first time I saw it] but it's pretty freakin' sappy. But you're not allowed to criticize this movie if you have the aforementioned ovaries. If you do you're a soulless, loveless wench.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

you soulless wench


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Notebook is really average, much better stuff out there.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 9, 2011)

Avatar, Titanic, Citizen Kane, Black Swan

i find them all great movies, but im not about to swoon over them


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

Citizen Kane is not overrated

the amount of groundbreaking film techniques and ideas it introduced to cinema are totally deserving of it's swooning


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

Twi-
light.
simple


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Citizen Kane is not overrated
> 
> the amount of groundbreaking film techniques and ideas it introduced to cinema are totally deserving of it's swooning



While I have not seen the entirety of the movie, I don't believe a movie should be omitted to negative opinions just because of the contributions it made to the industry. I mean, since when does great technique and cinematography carry an entire movie?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

The LOTR trilogy.

Recent additions to the overrated movies list:

Avatar.
Inception.
The Hurt Locker.
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> While I have not seen the entirety of the movie, I don't believe a movie should be omitted to negative opinions just because of the contributions it made to the industry. I mean, *since when does great technique and cinematography carry an entire movie?*





a few times

its like when great acting can carry a movie


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Good acting can't save a move that has terrible writing and a crap story. At least for me.

Not that I'm saying Citizen Kane has that. Again, I haven't seen it in it's entirety.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

All I'm saying there are movies that certain parts can transcend the rest of its parts

and there is a point where it's pre citizen kane and post citizen kane so it deserves its status


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 10, 2011)

definitely avatar


----------



## Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my god the film I watched two nights ago. 

Hanna. 

Aka - 

the film with no plotline.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> From RL experience: The Notebook



Notebook is only overrated by it's fans.



Stunna said:


> *Good acting *can't save a move that has *terrible writing and a crap story.* At least for me.
> 
> Not that I'm saying Citizen Kane has that. Again, I haven't seen it in it's entirety.



Movie with Good Acting but terrible writing/ story? Examples please. I've never seen a movie like that.


Another overrated movie is, No Country for Old Men; Yea it's good but it did not deserve that Oscar win. There Will Be Blood was on some Citizen Kane ish; It deserved the win over NCFOM.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Typical choice but best would be between Raging Bull and Taxi Driver. Worst idk probably Gangs of New York or Shutter Island.



Now you're just trying to be edgy.

EDIT: My bad, didn't read the post you were referring to. But Shutter Island was a good movie tbh.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh yeah LOTR. Crap films.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh yeah LOTR. Crap films.



Don't do this Kelsey, I actually like you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

I fell asleep during 2 of them and haven't read the books .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have NEVER EVER stayed awake during a LOTR film.

But I liked them I guess. Just didn't love them.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 10, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Scorsese doesn't have much variety when it comes to his film topics, but Taxi Driver is a classic!
> 
> Casablanca is the most overrated romantic film of all time!
> 
> Find me a romantic film better than Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.



First, compare _The Age of Innocence_ to _The King of Comedy_ to _Taxi Driver_ to _Raging Bull_ to _The Last Waltz_. Martin Scorsese has been both critically and commercially successful because he is an _extremely_ varied director.

And _Casablanca_ is better than _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, so there's your better romance.



Rukia said:


> Best Scorsese movie is The King of Comedy.  Worst is Cape Fear.
> 
> I'm very curious to see how Hugo turns out.



As much as I'm forced to agree that _Cape Fear_ is probably close to being his worst, I can't hate it, because Robert DeNiro didn't just do a Robert Mitchum impression.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh yeah LOTR. Crap films.



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

> they missed completely the atmosphere in the books.



Not really.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Lord of the Rings? Yeah, they're bloody long, which is why I rarely, if ever, watch them. Same with the Godfather movies. But when I do commit to it, which again, is rarely, they're great.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2011)

Same                           .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

3 movies about a bunch of misfits walking to a fucking volcano.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Some old dude who never got over a freaking childhood play thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I wonder what will be placed as more overrated, the Coen Bros films or Tarantino's.  I give it 2 pages till it becomes a flame fest over those two


Tarantino is far more overrated than the Coen Brothers.

Casual fans don't even know the Coen Brothers.  Nor can they list some of the films that they have made.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Citizen Kane is not overrated
> 
> the amount of groundbreaking film techniques and ideas it introduced to cinema are totally deserving of it's swooning



No while I will readily admit that the filming techniques are groundbreaking, the story itself was just average.




ThePseudo said:


> Another overrated movie is, No Country for Old Men; *Yea it's good but it did not deserve that Oscar win. *There Will Be Blood was on some Citizen Kane ish; It deserved the win over NCFOM.



The Oscars is bs to me. For at least as long as I have been paying attention to it, one movie will go on to win dozens of awards, and they completely overrate the said movie. But I suppose all award shows are like that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's annoying seeing people argue the toss over which excellent pieces of work are more "overrated". Unless you people are actually saying the Coen Brothers, Tarantino, Scorcese / The Godfather, Citizen Kane etc. aren't in fact excellent -- I would tend to think of "overrated movies" as being those which are rated by a large number of people or critics, but you would argue, aren't really very good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> No while I will readily admit that the filming techniques are groundbreaking, the story itself was just average.



nobody ever praises Citizen Kane for it's story, that's not why it gets so much respect.

erictheking's above post echoes my sentiment.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> nobody ever praises Citizen Kane for it's story, that's not why it gets so much respect.



Sure they do, it's just that since its story is now considered old-hat, people tend to discuss it with the pretext of "for its time".

erictheking is absolutely right, seeing as he just defined overrated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Tarantino is far more overrated than the Coen Brothers.
> 
> Casual fans don't even know the Coen Brothers.  Nor can they list some of the films that they have made.


I've only seen two movies from the Coen Brothers:
True Grit,and No Country for Old Men. I loved True Grit,but I hated No Country for Old Men.

I've been meaning to watch Fargo. From what I've seen, it's really good, I just haven't had the spare time to finish it up .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Only Coen Brothers films I've seen are _True Grit, No Country for Old Men,_ and _The Big Lebowski,_ all of which I liked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

You both have some other films you need to watch.  O Brother, Where Art Thou is a good place to start.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I've only seen two movies from the Coen Brothers:
> True Grit,and No Country for Old Men. I loved True Grit,but I hated No Country for Old Men.
> 
> I've been meaning to watch Fargo. From what I've seen, it's really good, I just haven't had the spare time to finish it up .



I love Fargo. pek

Er, "ohpek" is probably not the right reaction to Fargo, but it's a good movie nonetheless. Ridiculous accents notwithstanding. 
No one actually talks like that.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

actually those accents are accurate iirc


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok, they're definitely not _as_ intense as in the movie.
I'd like to hope. Maybe we actually do sound like that I've just grown used to it.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Boondock Saints*, despite its rabid cult following, is not a good film.

*Avatar* was visually stunning, but severely lacking in the acting and story departments.

*Scarface* (1983) is often considered by many to be a classic gangster flick, but is really very average in most respects. Not terrible by any means, really, but still very overrated.

*The Matrix*. Don't get me wrong, I really like this film a lot, but it is still super overrated. Also, Dark City is better.

Literally everything ever made by Kevin Smith. Everything. And I even liked Dogma and some of Clerks.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Lamb said:


> And _Casablanca_ is better than _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, so there's your better romance.



In what way?

Acting? They are about even here, but I liked the liked the cast eternal more.

Story? You know, Eternal had the more interesting story. 

Script? ETSOTSP, mind's screen play is right up there with the best of them; in fact it's the films strongest point.

Bogart is cliche as a 40's leading man can get, minus the looks. It was probably good for it's time though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess I don't understand what constitutes overrated.  Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is underrated imo.  It's this great film that most people have not seen and will never see.


----------



## Vice (Sep 11, 2011)

The entire Star Wars franchise fits this to a T.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 11, 2011)

Inglourious Basterds.

Yeah.  I said it.  QT film I like the least out of the ones I've seen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Inglourious Basterds.
> 
> Yeah.  I said it.  QT film I like the least out of the ones I've seen.



Amen. I don't understand why it got the rating it did, and is so praised. For me, the dialogue is just too much and the story moves much too slow. Usually I dont mind because I get into the characters and what they are saying but in IB I was just bored.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> In what way?
> 
> Acting? They are about even here, but I liked the liked the cast eternal more.



Well, that's just a question of preference, do you prefer people who act using "the method", like every other American film? Or do you prefer the classical acting style?

I prefer classical acting style.



> Story? You know, Eternal had the more interesting story.



Um, more original, perhaps. But _Casablanca_'s skillful weaving of various sub-stories is largely what makes it a great film.



> Script? ETSOTSP, mind's screen play is right up there with the best of them; in fact it's the films strongest point.



I won't deny, Charlie Kaufman is a brilliant screenwriter. I'm pretty sure I've said that he's the best around today. However, what makes him great is his originality and his willingness to be weird. That said, all of his scripts are guilty of navel-gazing, and while he might concoct ideas that everyone remembers, the actual dialogue and character interactions are fairly unmemorable.

_Casablanca_ happens to have one of the most quotable scripts in the history of films. It's in fact probably the most legendary script of all time.



> Bogart is cliche as a 40's leading man can get, minus the looks. It was probably good for it's time though.



Actually, the most jarring aspect of _Casablanca_, from a classic film perspective, is that Bogart isn't your standard romantic hero, of the 40's or ever before. If there is a cliche now, it's because of this film. The typical romantic hero of films of the era were upper class, protestant, males of higher education who had some job that involved them wearing brown suits, drinking scotch at lunch and smoking cigarettes. Or, in the more escapist films, all that, but their job involved them doing something more adventurous, like being a ne'er do well playboy, or taking their shirt off. 

Bogart's character, on the other hand, is a man of ill repute, who grew up poor, and made his own fortune doing things no gentlemen ever would. His only education he got from trying to survive the worst possible situations.

This is contrasted by Ingrid Bergman's character, whose conflict builds the bulk of the story.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Well, that's just a question of preference, do you prefer people who act using "the method", like every other American film? Or do you prefer the classical acting style?



I prefer classical acting style..

_ prefer method acting_, I like the classical style but I'm not going to come away thinking "wow that was some brilliant acting" especially when you've more than one film of the same actor. With the classical style you pretty much know what you're getting from that guy. 





Lamb said:


> Um, more original, perhaps. But _Casablanca_'s skillful weaving of various sub-stories is largely what makes it a great film.



OH OK. I'll admit, the other story arc was just OK, but I enjoyed the big reveals at the end. Isn't the Subplot in Casablanca the actual romance?      





> I won't deny, Charlie Kaufman is a brilliant screenwriter. I'm pretty sure I've said that he's the best around today. However, what makes him great is his originality and his willingness to be weird. That said, all of his scripts are guilty of navel-gazing, and while he might concoct ideas that everyone remembers, the actual dialogue and character interactions are fairly unmemorable.
> 
> _Casablanca_ happens to have one of the most quotable scripts in the history of films. It's in fact probably the most legendary script of all time.




I can't adequately speak on Kaufman since I have not any of his other works, but I enjoyed what he did in this film. He created one of the most original and the most real romance I have seen personally. I loved at the ending of the film, you see Clementine and Joel on the beach running and the scene repeats itself like a tape. 

It took me awhile to get it, but it's a real romantic tragedy lol. There relationship is a doomed one, the scene repeats itself because they always separate only to find each other again on and on again. 





> Actually, the most jarring aspect of _Casablanca_, from a classic film perspective, is that Bogart isn't your standard romantic hero, of the 40's or ever before. If there is a cliche now, it's because of this film. The typical romantic hero of films of the era were upper class, protestant, males of higher education who had some job that involved them wearing brown suits, drinking scotch at lunch and smoking cigarettes. Or, in the more escapist films, all that, but their job involved them doing something more adventurous, like being a ne'er do well playboy, or taking their shirt off.
> 
> Bogart's character, on the other hand, is a man of ill repute, who grew up poor, and made his own fortune doing things no gentlemen ever would. His only education he got from trying to survive the worst possible situations.
> 
> This is contrasted by Ingrid Bergman's character, whose conflict builds the bulk of the story.



Oh ok I saw him the witty 1940's leading guy. You're probably right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Inglourious Basterds.
> 
> Yeah.  I said it.  QT film I like the least out of the ones I've seen.



Son dont make me call up the bear jew!


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

-True Grit.
It was filmed beautifully, the acting was awesome. But overall, it left me rather cold, I found it difficult to really care much for the characters and the way the critics creamed their pants over it really lost me. I mean it wasnt a revolutionary movie, it didnt change cinema forever or anything. I mean id put it in the good movie category, not legendary category.

-No Country for Old Men.
Everyone seems to go crazy for this movie too, though i dont know why. Its pretty good, and i love the scenery shots and the motel and hotel locations, but although they are very atmospheric, the story itself, i felt, did not live up to its beautiful locations. And i hated the ending, that could have been much much better. I felt like it was the sort of movie that is full of good ideas, but hasnt had the proper editing or whatever to full do it justice.


----------



## Batman4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

Pirates of the carribean 4, it wasnt all that great for me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

No one seems to like POTC4 though.  

I suppose it's overrated when you consider that it made over a billion dollars worldwide.  The Europeans were really fooled on this one.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No one seems to like POTC4 though.
> 
> I suppose it's overrated when you consider that it made over a billion dollars worldwide.  The Europeans were really fooled on this one.



i liked it. but i wouldnt say it was overrated, just heavily promoted. i mean i never hear anybody saying potc4 is the best movie of all time or anything.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

It was better than _At World's End._


----------



## Varunga (Sep 12, 2011)

Pirates 4 was an okay film, but I was unaware that it was overrated. 

I actually think it would've made an even better movie though if it hadn't added that dreadful romance subplot between the religious man and the mermaid.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2011)

Pirates, should have ended after the first film.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Pirates, should have ended after the first film.



I think most people that aren't 12 year old fangirls would agree with you there.

The sequels aren't _terrible_, but if you've ever tried to have a marathon of them, the contrast between the first movie and the rest of them becomes sharply apparent.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael Bolton disagrees.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Hangover 1 & 2.

Good for a chuckle, but I don't want to waste 1 1/2 hours of my life for one chuckle. Also, they're the same movie


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Expect another dose of Hangover rubbish soon. What parades as good comedy these days baffles me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

I heard that Top Gun is being re-released in 3D.  Top Gun is incredibly overrated.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Expect another dose of Hangover rubbish soon. What parades as good comedy these days baffles me.



Row row, fight the power.


----------

